# How many calories in rabbit poop?



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe I should ask the vet and deduct them from Penny's diet.:uhoh:

If I sound snarky, I guess I am. I am so tired of pulling the load I just want to lay down in the traces..forget diabetes, insulin shots, dieting, measuring, worrying...but I can't because if I do the wagon will run over me.

I have to watch what the horses eat: is this too much hay, not enough, are they fat, do they need to be fat to keep off the cold, will I be able to work the fat off?, more supplements, less grain, no supplements? no grain? leave them in? put the out? are they cold? bring them in? are the roads too slipperty to drive? wish there was competent, trustworthy help for hire.

Now I have to worry about everything Penny eats too. I'm weary.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry things seem overwhelming right now. If it's any solace, my Sam loved rabbit poop. I'd finding him grazing under our rabbit hutch all the time and his weight never fluctuated more than a pound or two and I doubt that was from eating his favorite snack. It made great fertilizer too. I had the most gorgeous gardens during the years we had Bunni-Boo and Little Girl.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Caring for our pets especially those with special needs can get overwhelming. I have a rabbit poop eater :yuck:. I also have a poop eater. I almost hurt myself on the ice the other day trying to get to scoop the poop before he got it :doh:.

Our 12 yo rescue is going through oral chemo every other day. Two weeks ago my DH gave her chemo on Monday. Well with all the snow and him being away plowing I gave her chemo on Tuesday. We did not discover the mistake until Wednesday evening. Needless to say an emergency call and visit to the vet. Everything turned out ok but I still feel terrible and like a bad mom. 

Hang in there. You are doing a great job!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't answer your question but I just want to say "hang in there".  You sound so overwhelmed but it will get better. 

As for rabbit poop... every dog I have had ate it. :yuck:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I have an indoor rabbit.

Imagine how much my dogs like that!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora loves to snack on rabbit turds and deer poop, and this morning I caught her ingesting a delightfully gross, meaty... thing in the side yard. Ugh, thinking about it makes me gag.

Dogs are nasty. I hope things brighten up for you soon!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Rabbit poo and horse poo are probably pretty similar...all fiber. I think rabbits are grazers of grass too. Penny loves going to the barn on a cold morning and finding a nice pile of warm, steamy horse doo. The other day it was all frozen and she was so funny. She came out of a stall with a whole pile in her mouth. She had it by one edge, it looked like a huge brown frisbee. We made eye contact and she made a dash for the door!

I am very overwhelmed right now. I knew I wasn't up to coping with the vet's weight loss Biggest Loser Challenge so I didn't sign up. Lo and behold I take her in for routine stuff and I get all dumped on about her weight, the challenge, the fact that she will die early, etc etcetcetc.

I've been a mess ever since...just put me right over the edge. I was barely hanging on as it was. I'll get over it, I always do.

Thanks for the encouragement. I don't think I'm alone. Everyone is having to cope with a bad winter, a relentess winter.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Actually, not very many I would suppose. It's comes out as waste, most of the energy has already been expended, into the rabbit.

I would call them free calories


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Actually, not very many I would suppose. It's comes out as waste, most of the energy has already been expended, into the rabbit.
> 
> I would call them free calories


Perhaps I could sell them as diet food to people?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Perhaps I could sell them as diet food to people?


LOL, probably not with truth in labeling?


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

*Rabbinets*

Cody loves Rabbinets too. :yuck: As a puppy, he'd scooch under the deck and skurf them all up. He's 7 now and still eats them by the piles. I agree with Jo Ellen, all the calories have probably been removed.

Please take care. I understand how you feel. I am often overwhelmed too. You can only do the best you can do.
Connie and Cody


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Rabbinets...I like the name!

I'm trying to be careful. I'd love to comfort myself with food but unfortunately that's not an option. I have to tough it out and do the hard work of getting myself back on an even keel without 'medication'. Right now, I think I'd feel a lot better with cheese burgers. I might indulge a little but it has to be without buns...bread is like candy to my blood sugar.


----------

